# Reddit guy makes 920k out of 500Dollar with one trade in 1 year



## Deusmaximus (Dec 7, 2020)

He made 5 millions with trading


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

larp


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hes set


----------



## Summer (Dec 7, 2020)

Still doesnt money mog only fans roasties making 1m$ with 0 investment








Woman Makes More Than $1 Million A Year Through OnlyFans


She says she is the first American woman to earn that much from the site




www.google.com


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

Summer said:


> Still doesnt money mog only fans roasties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish
Fuck
Why do I have to be a NEET when some whore with a brain that's only half the size of mine is making 1M a year....


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 7, 2020)

Just win the lottory theory


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 7, 2020)

Literally one in one trillion chance.


----------



## Lars (Dec 7, 2020)

i am all in PLTR and going to hold 3+ years


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 22, 2020)

Just go back in time to 2009 and invest all your money in bitcoin theory


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 23, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i am all in PLTR and going to hold 3+ years


What did you buy at?


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

just be jewish and have connections theory


----------



## Bitch (Dec 23, 2020)

Trading stocks is pure gambling btw, except if you have some insider information.


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 23, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> Just win the lottory theory


This.

Just lol if you think what he did can be replicated and that he wasn't just at the right place at the right time.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Dec 23, 2020)

How exactly did the trade go?
How do 4 options bring 200.000% when the stock price went up 600% or so adjusting for the split?
A 300x leverage is not possible afaik.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Dec 23, 2020)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Just go back in time to 2009 and invest all your money in bitcoin theory



You could just mine it basically for free in 2009 (50 BTC every 10 minutes with a good pc) or even mid-2010. It only started to be worth a dollar in early 2011.
Suifuel to even think about it.


----------



## Lars (Dec 23, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> What did you buy at?


19 and 31 jfl but holding long so no stress


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 23, 2020)

For Stocks-cels, is this duplicable or pure sheer luck?


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 23, 2020)

streege said:


> For Stocks-cels, is this duplicable or pure sheer luck?


Getting a $525 to 920k is pure luck, but it really isn't difficult at all to at least make 10% per year,


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 23, 2020)

Cope. 

I make the amount of money he makes per year daily by backing and laying on the Betfair exchange.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 24, 2020)

An extremely lucky dude.


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 24, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i am all in PLTR and going to hold 3+ years


JFL if you hold past January


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 24, 2020)

Probably a Jew with family inside info


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 24, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> You could just mine it basically for free in 2009 (50 BTC every 10 minutes with a good pc) or even mid-2010. It only started to be worth a dollar in early 2011.
> Suifuel to even think about it.


Wasn't there a sci-fi story about a guy who travels back in time, buys all the bitcoin, but since there aren't any left for other people to buy, bitcoin never takes off, so it remains worthless.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Dec 24, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Wasn't there a sci-fi story about a guy who travels back in time, buys all the bitcoin, but since there aren't any left for other people to buy, bitcoin never takes off, so it remains worthless.



Yeah it's called cornering the market and it never works. You can afford to be greedy but not too much. The creator of bitcoin was talking about that stuff in early bitcoin talk iirc.
But it's not like bitcoin is the only thing that could make you rich if you travel back in time. It was so easy and attainable tho, infuriating tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 24, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Yeah it's called cornering the market and it never works. You can afford to be greedy but not too much. The creator of bitcoin was talking about that stuff in early bitcoin talk iirc.
> But it's not like bitcoin is the only thing that could make you rich if you travel back in time. It was so easy and attainable tho, infuriating tbh.


just know the lottery number of the last euromillion tbh, and you would've won 200 millions euros, in 1 minute of work.


----------



## lutte (Dec 24, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Cope.
> 
> I make the amount of money he makes per year daily by backing and laying on the Betfair exchange.


Lort på sko


----------

